# pdnsd how to connect in

## ballsystemlord

Helllo, I wanted to set up pdnsd on my laptop, reason being that variuos free wifi providers don't have very good DNS and they don't allow connecting to other DNS services.

I can't figure out though, how to get dhcpcd and pdnsd working together. Its not that I tried something and it failed, its that I'm not certain what to do to tell pdnsd to use the DNS servers provided by dhcp if it does not have the address and to tell my system to use pdnsd.

Thanks

----------

